# Looking for a new campground in N. Lower



## KEN-813 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey all,

I was wondering if any body had any recommendations for camp grounds in the Northern lower?, we love our regular spot, but would like to get some variety.

The Kids and I are trying to plan a day or 2 trip up in that area to scout for a new place to camp. 

We don't mind if its a State park or Private, or rustic (which I prefer).

We are looking for a nice quiet lake with camp sites close to or on the lake not over ran with Jet Skis, speed boats and partiers, some place nice to take the family and do some fishing with the kids, and relax.

We are looking in the Crawford, Oscoda, Atrium Co in that area.

Also in the Baldwin area to the west side of the state, I have a few places I want to look at.

We have a few spots we plan to visit if anybody has any input or suggestions I would Greatly appreciate it!

Pickerel Lake camp ground in Otsego.
Sorensons camp ground on Grass Lake in Montmorency Co.
are a few.

I just hate to head up blind with out a plan.

If you don't want to broadcast your spot on the net, I understand, 
I would love to hear them in a PM., 
I am not looking to take over anybodies family spot, its just the 4 of us with our pop up camper and our 14 ft boat, and we never camp on Holidays just once or 2 times a year.

Any Ideas would be appreciated!

Thanks

Ken


----------



## KEN-813 (Nov 4, 2006)

Anybody? :help:


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

Ken, One thing that i have found helpful was calling the DNR and talking to them about area and experience you are looking for. They were very helpful last year for me. Alcona Dam Pond has a rustic and modern side on each side although its just outside of Oscoda Co. Avery Lake in Montmorency Co is a nice little place but have not been there in about 8 yrs. Have heard that E/W Twin Lakes are aweome smallie fishing which is close with campgrounds also.

Nichols Lake is in Brohman kinda by Caddillac that is a small lake and pretty quiet camp ground. Not many boats. Tryin come up with name from place in Baldwin we stayed last year for a canoe trip that was pretty nice, lake nearby and a 1/2mile walk to baldwin river. If really interested I can find it. Stayed at a placejust west of White Cloud a few years back I believe Piney Point. Its not on a lake but on the White River. Its in a big bend in the river. U can actually launch a tube and go around a huge bend and end up at other side of campground walk across and do it again. Once again not a boating destination.


----------



## Laketrotter (Jan 26, 2008)

Just north of Onaway on 211, there is a state campground on Black Lake. Onaway is on M-68 and about 30 miles east of I-75. They have some campsite right on the lake and a boat ramp near the campgrounds. It doesn't fill up like Burt or Mullet lake campgrounds do and the lake is good for fishing.


----------



## Redjay (Apr 9, 2008)

If you are looking in that general area, Round Lake is a good one (just a little south of Pickerel Lake but right off of Sturgeon Valley Rd.) I think there's about a dozen sites, right on the lake, the High Country Pathway which is a very well marked hiking trail goes right through there and your with 10 minutes of trout fishing on the Black and another 20 minutes from another access on the Black as well as the Pigeon.

Also, there's shore fishing opportunity at about four other lakes with 10/15 minutes from there (Cornwall Flooding, the Twin Lakes, Pickerel, and Grass Lake)

Good Luck!


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

ludington state park has river and lake etc and is queit as DNR travel through a lot. This is a crowded place thought.

Our favorite is the walk in sites at the platte river. This is a federal place
walk ins are 100 plus yards back possibly. quiet-lake nearby. 
Empire is a great area for kids and us adults. sleeping bear dunes


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

heres a few in my area that may be right for you.

http://www.michigandnr.com/ParksandTrails/Details.aspx?id=575&type=SFCG

http://www.michigandnr.com/ParksandTrails/details.aspx?id=573&type=SFCG

http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/hmnf/pages/Recreation/Mio/mio_knefflake_dev.pdf


----------



## KEN-813 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the Ideas everybody, Ive been making a list and have a few more road trips planned to visit some camp grounds.

Swampbuck, we use to do allot of camping and fishing at Reedsburg Dam, use to catch some nice Gills there, unfortunately they butchered the camp grounds removing most of the trees so we haven't been back, always liked it there, but that place can get pretty rowdy from the locals going there to party on weekends.

Thanks everybody.

Keep em coming!

Ken


----------



## mr.cj (Oct 6, 2007)

try sprce hollow in mesick they have primitve camping great place to get back to nature


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

KEN-813 said:


> Thanks for the Ideas everybody, Ive been making a list and have a few more road trips planned to visit some camp grounds.
> 
> Swampbuck, we use to do allot of camping and fishing at Reedsburg Dam, use to catch some nice Gills there, unfortunately they butchered the camp grounds removing most of the trees so we haven't been back, always liked it there, but that place can get pretty rowdy from the locals going there to party on weekends.
> 
> ...


 Ok that narrows it down.........
Trout lake (first one) actually has 3 lakes and is very nice. The campsites are roomy, widely spaced and quite. There are good gills, bass, etc. and streaked lake holds brooktrout. In fact you can catch brookies and gills both from that lake. There are also trout streams. water is clear with sand bottom in trout and hoister lakes. It is on the south edge of the gladwin field trial area (bird dogs) good morel,berries etc. hunting. And also has facilities and trails for horses. There are many miles of two tracks to explore. I think you would like that one.

Kneff lake has facilities but is a small campground. It has a campground host. Very nice! It is a small crystal clear lake, with sand bottom, nice beach. It is planted with rainbows which run about 20 inches. We used to catch Grayling there......yes Grayling, but I think they are gone now.

I agree that they screwed up reedsburg, have you ever looked at the state forest campground on the north side of houghton lake.


----------



## KEN-813 (Nov 4, 2006)

mr.cj said:


> try sprce hollow in mesick they have primitve camping great place to get back to nature


HA HA LMAO Nice recommendation looks great for the family :evilsmile

http://nudistparks.net/michigan.shtml

I may just pass. :help:


----------



## jrose12587 (Mar 19, 2009)

I second the nichols lake Idea! I have grown up going there at least once every year. They have a nice lake and swimming area. There is lots of wildlife. I have seen turkey, raccoons, loons, bald eagles, etc. and even managed to see a coyote pup at the boat launch about 7 years ago. They have a nice bathroom with newer showers> (kind of expensive though) 
and a few water spickets around the campground. They are still pretty rustic so it is not like an r.v type park. There is a dnr ranger that usually stays for part of the summer so there are usually not many parties or anything like that. Also, there is a full time host that stays there. The fee for the campground last I knew was under $15 an night. I hope you have a good time wherever you decide!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I haven't been there in years, but when I was a kid we always camped at Oscoda County Park in Mio. It was a pretty nice place and reasonable. Might be worth checking out. It's right on the lake created by the dam on the AuSable river in Mio.

John


----------

